# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  شخصيتك من لون عيونك

## جوري

شخصيتك من لون عيونك 

توصل علماء النفس بأن هناك تلازما ً بين أوصاف العيون و سمات شخصية الإنسان و إليكم بعض الشخصيات:


(العيون السوداء )
..العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ

(العيون الزرقاء)
الجرأة , حب الذات , الغموض , عمق التفكير , شدة الحساسية , قوة التأثير , المزاج الفني , البرود.

ـــــــــــ
(العيون الرمادية)
الطباع العنيفة ، القسوة.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ

( العيون الخضراء)
قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــ

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــ

( العيون العسلية )
الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــ

( العيون الواسعة )
العصبية , الاندفاع وراء العاطفة

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

( العيون الضيقة )
الذكاء , الحدة , الدقة , قوة الملاحظة و تحكيم العقل.

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـ
( العيون المستديرة ) 
قلة التفكير , الفضول , كثرة الحركة , حب الناس

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


( العيون الغائرة )
التفحص و التدقيق , البحث عن التفاصيل , حب الحياة , التفاؤل

ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
( العيون الجاحظة )
البعد عن التفاصيل , حب الظور , الفصاحة ، الميل للتشاؤم.
فهل عرفت الآن ما هي سمات شخصيتك ؟؟!!ـ
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــ

على ذمة علماء النفس
ـــــــــــ
منقووول

----------


## دمعه حزن

( العيون العسلية )
الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان.

شكراً جوري على الموضوع الحلو

الله يعطيك العافيه

دمتم لنا بخير

تحياتي
دمعه حزن

----------


## جوري

اختي"دمعة حزن"
مشكورة لردكِ في موضوعي
وإلى الامام دائماً
مع التحيه...!
جوري

----------


## ميمو

اذا هذا الحكي على ذمة علماء النفس بيمشي الحال
مشكور اخي جوري

----------


## النور الزينبي

السلام عليكم

ماشاء الله موضوع رائع

على الاقل ارتفعت معنوياتي من الي طلع لي

يسلموو

----------


## جوري

يسلمو اختي ميمو على ردكِ
وانا بنت مو ولدههههه


ويسلموو احتي النور الزينبي وانتي الاروع


ومع التحيه..!
جوري

----------


## دموع السماء

موضوع حلو وجميل 


(العيون السوداء )
..العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.


الله يعطيك العافيه 












                                                             تحياتي دموع السماء

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

( العيون العسلية )
الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان.

مشكورة اختي جوري ..

الله يعطيك العافيه ..

----------


## الكوثر

السسسسسسسسسسسسسسلام                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                    مشكوره خيووووووووووه موضوعك  في غايه الروعه                                                                                                                                                                                              (العيون البنيه )                                                                                                                                                                                        الرحمه ،العطف ،الخجل ،الجاذبيه ،حب العمل ،قوة الحجة ..                                                                                                                                                                                      تحيا تي للجميع  اختكم  .....

----------


## شجن

مشكوره خيوه

الموضوع رائع

ودام قلمك في منتدانا

----------


## جوري

مشكورين على ردودكم

والله يعطيكم العافيه

مع التحيه..!
جورري

----------


## كراميل

*[align=center]( العيون العسلية )
الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان

( العيون الواسعة )
العصبية , الاندفاع وراء العاطفة

مشكوره اخيه على الموضوع الرائع
 اذا  هدا الشي صحيح  تمام والله
كراميل[/align]*

----------


## بنوته

[glow=CC3399] جوري ... مشكوره غناتي على الموضوع[/glow]

----------


## منحوسة

أعرف شخصيتك من لون عنيك

العيون السوداء: 

العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة 

القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل. 

العيون الزرقاء : 

الجرأة , حب الذات , الغموض , عمق التفكير , شدة الحساسية , قوة 

التأثير , المزاج الفني , البرود. 

العيون الرمادية : 

الطباع العنيفة , القسوة 

العيون الخضراء : 

قوة الإرادة , الخبث , برودة العاطفة , صلابة الرأي , العند , حب العمل. 

العيون البنية : 

الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة. 

العيون العسلية : 

الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان. 

العيون الواسعة : 

العصبية , الإندفاع وراء العاطفة. 

العيون الضيقة : 

الذكاء , الحدة , الدقة , قوة الملاحظة و تحكيم العقل. 

العيون المستديرة : 

قلة التفكير , الفضول , كثرة الحركة , حب الناس. 

العيون الغائرة : 

التفحص و التدقيق , البحث عن التفاصيل , حب الحياة , التفاؤل. 

العيون الجاحظة : 

البعد عن التفاصيل , حب الظور , الفصاحة , الميل للتشاؤم

----------


## نور الولايه

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووو الله يعطيك العافيه

----------


## شمعةمدللة

وليه عيونه لاهيه بني ولا عسلي العيون البنية : 

الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة. 

العيون العسلية : 

الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان.

----------


## سبايــspicyــسي

العيون الواسعة : 

العصبية , الإندفاع وراء العاطفة. 

العيون البنية : 

الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.

تسلمي ويعطيك العافيه

----------


## بحر الشوق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
*اللهم صل على محمد وعلى ال محمد الطيبين الطاهرين*

*الاخت الكريمة..*

*منحوسه*

*سلمت يداك على النقل..*
*وبانتظار الجديد دوماً..*


*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## كيان مجنون

سلمت يمينك...
ولي عيونها ماهي راسيه على بر .....
يعني كل ناس اتقول لون...
شتسوي؟؟؟

----------


## *زهرة البنفسج*

العيون السوداء: 

العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة 

القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل.
يسلمو علموضوع الحلووو فعلا مطابقه فيي المواصفات هههههه.. 
بس ماغار واجددد..

----------


## hope

العيون السوداء: 

العصبية , سرعة التأثر , الغيرة الشديدة , المشاعر الرقيقة , العاطفة 

القوية , الحنان , غالبا ً ما يتحكم القلب في العقل. 


سبحان الله 
كل صفه موجوده تنطبق علي 1000%

يسلمو على الطرح يامنحوسه ههه

تحياتي

----------


## حنين الأمل

مشكووووووووووووووووره حبيبتي المنحوسه
العيون العسلية : 

الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان. 
هذه انا فعلا

----------


## تيسير1403

تسلمي اختي على الموضوع الحلو


العيون العسلية : 

الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان. 

ننتظر كل ما هوا جديد

تحياتي :bigsmile:

----------


## منحوسة

مشكووووووورين ..حبايبي..

الله يعطيكم العافية على الردودكم.......

أختكم.. منحوسة..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

يسلموووا ع الموضوع 

ربي يعطيش الف عافيه

الولاء الفاطمي

----------


## الدمعة الساكبة

*مشكووووورة*
*يعطيك العافية*
*تحيـاتي العطرة*

----------


## سمراء

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.

تسلمي اختي جوري على الموضوع الرائع
وربي لا يحرمنا من جديدج على طول
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## طيبه الروح

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة

تسلمي اختي جوري

الله يعطيك العافيه 

تحياتي اليك 

طيبه الروح

----------


## المظلومه

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة
يسلمو على الموضوع 
تحياتي : المظلومه

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

*( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.
**( العيون الواسعة )
العصبية , الاندفاع وراء العاطفة*

*مشكورة خيتو على الموضوع والله يعطيج العافية*

*تحياتي*

----------


## حور الجنان

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.

يسلمووووووووووو والله يعطيك  العافية

----------


## حامي الشريعة

*( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة*

----------


## آخــر العنقود

_يسلمو اختي ع الموضوع المتميز_ 

_الله يعطيج العافيه_ 

_تحياتي القلبيه لج_

----------


## عاشقه ال محمد

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع

----------


## solav

الحمد لله انا عيون لونها سوداء وكل هاذيلي فيي

----------


## جوري20

شكرا أختي جوري على الموضوع الحلو

بارك الله فيك  :cool:

----------


## عين الحياة 2007

*( العيون البنية )*
*الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.*
*( العيون العسلية )*
*الهدوء , التأني , التفكير قبل العاطفة , حب الظهور , ضبط العواطف , الكتمان*.


*انا اشوف عيوني بنية وبصراحة الصفات كلها تنطبق علي بس قوة الحجة* 
*هذي على ناس وناس لان في الي اقوى مني بس مو ضروري يسكتني لان اقوى حجة بس لاني* 
*مسالمة اكثر من الازم في الحوار* 
*وبالنسبة للون العسلي صديقتي تقول ان عيوني عسلية بس علشان ما ازعلها اقول لها مثل ماتقولين* 
*هههههههههههه طبعا اهي اتعصب وتقول اني اخذها على قد عقلها هههههههههههههه*
*مع ان عقلها كبير هههههههههه*
*المهم الصفات الي تنطبق علي* 
*الهدوء والكتمان*
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ــــــــــــــــــ

----------


## Sweet Magic

( العيون البنية )
الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة.

تسلمي جوري

----------


## للدموع إحساس

*تم دمج موضوعكـ مع أخر ،،*
*جزيل الشكر لـ جهووودكم ،،*
*لا عدمناااااااااااااكم ،،*
*تحياااااااااااتي ،،*
*للدموع إحساس ،،*

----------


## رحيل القلب

العيون البنية : 

الرحمة , العطف , الخجل , الجاذبية , حب العمل , قوة الحجة. 

العيون الضيقة : 

الذكاء , الحدة , الدقة , قوة الملاحظة و تحكيم العقل. 

العيون الغائرة : 

التفحص و التدقيق , البحث عن التفاصيل , حب الحياة , التفاؤل


تسلمي ع الطرح الحلو


تحياتي....
رحيل القلب

----------


## عفاف الهدى

عيوني بنيه

يعطيش العافية

----------


## نجمه سهيل

يعطيك العافية على الطرح الحلووووو

ننتظــــر جديدك

----------


## الأمل الوردي

موضوع جدا رائع ومسلي


يعطيك الف عافيه وماننحرم جديدك

----------


## ورد الياسمين

*العيون البنية :*
*(الرحمة، العطف، الخجل، الجتذبية، حب العمل، قوة الحجة)*


*تسلمين خيتي ع الموضوع الحلو،،*


*يعطيكِ العافية،،*



*دمتِ بجمال روحكِ*

----------


## الفجر القادم

طيب اختي والي عيونه لونين وش يصير ( خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ ) يعطيكي العافية ما قصرتي

----------


## كبرياء

*يسلمووو على ـآ الطرح الرووعهـ ..* 

*يعطيكـ ربي ألف عـآآفيهـ ..* 

*ماننح ـرمـ جديدكـ ...* 

*تح ـي ـآتووو* 

*كبريآء*

----------


## && ملاك &&

_اختي / أخي 00  جوري_ 

_حيرتيني000حيرتني_

_انا عيوني ملونه بني على اخضر على عسلي_ 

_بس بيجننو هيك بيحكولي 00_

_يسلمو كتير 00_

_&& ملاك &&_

----------


## مجـرد انسانهـ

تشكــــــرآآت ع الموضوع الذووق
ري يسلمكـ ويسلم انآملكـ
سي يوو

----------


## ام الحلوين

الله يعطيش الف عافيه خيتو جوري

وتسلمي مليون حبابه

----------


## شجن الذكريات

مشكور على هذه المعلومات الرائعة يا أختي :)
رحمة و جاذبية و حب العمل 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------

